# Annoucement: PRIZES for the Photo Challenge!!



## mishele

Prizes!!! (I don't want to talk about what I had to do to get them!!) :blushing:  
Prizes will be rewarded starting w/ the September challenge winner! The theme for September is Broken!! So, what are you waiting for?! Get out there and start shooting!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Woot! I tried to get a selective colour one in but I just couldn't do eeeet!
Great incentive moving forward !


----------



## sm4him

Well, poot. :lmao:
What's the chance *I'll* ever win again??? :lmao:
So, the selective color winner *won't* get a prize?  Not complaining, because MY August entry was definitely NOT winner material, just asking because then I'll know if I can commiserate with the winner about being left out of the prize circle! 

Oh, and Mish...PLEASE, PLEASE...CHANGE that Clown Avatar. Because otherwise, I'm gonna have to just leave TPF for a while.
Clowns freak me out--sometimes, like this one, they actually terrify me. 
When I see a clown, my first thought is usually "You know, mass murderers need day jobs too." :lmao: What better "day job" for a mass murderer than something where you never have to show your face?
The same principle applies to all those human-sized "mascot" outfits. Terrifying. All those kids that get their pictures taken with Mickey Mouse? Yeah, NOT me. Even as a 7-year-old, I was smart enough NOT to cuddle up next to something that just might be the next Jack the Ripper.


----------



## mishele

The first prize will be given out to the winner of Broken. I'm sorry that the prizes weren't available earlier.  You can win it again, GF!! I have faith!!

Pennywise terrifies me, too!! I had a hard time looking at it for awhile. Now it makes me laugh. lol


----------



## runnah

You guys are wimps


----------



## mishele

Are we all going to have clown avatars now?!!! YAY!! :mrgreen:


----------



## sm4him

runnah said:


> You guys are wimps



Not like I didn't know THAT was gonna happen. :lmao:


----------



## runnah

sm4him said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are wimps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like I didn't know THAT was gonna happen. :lmao:
Click to expand...


What would happen?


----------



## mishele

Killer Clowns from Outer Space!!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Killer Clowns from Outer Space!!!



I didn't sleep for a week when I first saw that movie.


----------



## mishele

Pvssy...that movie is funny.:mrgreen:


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Pvssy...that movie is funny.:mrgreen:



not when you are 8!!


----------



## mishele

Nightmares!! Clown scene!!


----------



## runnah

Clowns should be hunted for sport.


----------



## mishele

Sharon must be shaking in a corner somewhere by now...hehe

btw...The guy in your avatar is a clown...hehe


----------



## sm4him

:evil: Ya'll are just EVIL. :lmao:

Imma leave and go look at lolcats or somethin' for a while...


----------



## mishele

BUMP!!


----------



## Derrel

"Clowns: Daily bag limit, two. No minimum size or sex. Both male and female clowns allowed to be harvested. All harvested clowns must be "tagged" IMMEDIATELY upon harvest, and recorded in ink pen (no erasures allowed) on either a valid Daily Clown Harvest Tag, or on a valid Annual Clown Harvest Tag. Season clown bag limit: 40 clowns, of any species or gender. "

quoting from the Department of Clowns and Jesters Regulations and Annual Synopsis, available at sporting good dealers nation-wide.


----------



## chuckeb

Don't worry.  Clowns creep me out too.  Too much darkness under that makeup.


----------



## Aloicious

what are the prizes? are they clown related?


----------



## DarkShadow

Clowns are freaky scary. They scare the chit out of me.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

runnah said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are wimps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like I didn't know THAT was gonna happen. :lmao:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would happen?
Click to expand...





runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Clowns from Outer Space!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't sleep for a week when I first saw that movie.
Click to expand...


Dude, YES YES YES!!! This movie is so funny. 

It's a running joke with me.  I've made 4 people watch it, just to see how far they would get before they gave up. Farthest is 30 minutes. 

LOL


----------



## mishele

Mahahaha...that is one epicly bad movie. The sad part is I still watch it if it's on...hehe

We'll have to talk to ffarl about the clown prizes!:mrgreen:


----------



## DarkShadow

What no prize from Texas Chainsaw massacre like Jessica Biel oh yummy. Except the first  original was the best with Grandpa and all.


----------



## sm4him

*WHY are we still talking about CLOWNS*?!?!?

I would like to file a formal complaint--I feel bullied and threatened by all of this clown sharing going on. 

Mostly I feel extremely threatened by Mish's avatar and I had to sleep with one eye open last night. :lmao:
I never saw the movie (actually, I've only seen one Stephen King movie, ever, even though I've read ALL of his earlier books--because the one movie I did see, The Shining, was awful compared to the book and so I swore them off) but I did read the book. With my back to the wall. And now it's all coming back to me and I find myself crossing the street to avoid the storm drain. :lmao:


----------



## mishele




----------



## pixmedic

they are no House of Pain....


----------



## ronlane

Okay, so I couldn't resist getting in on this one.


----------



## The_Traveler

mishele said:


> Prizes!!! (I don't want to talk about what I had to do to get them!!) :blushing:



If that is the case, I might be persuaded to offer a prize.


----------



## HughGuessWho

mishele said:


> Are we all going to have clown avatars now?!!! YAY!! :mrgreen:



Here we go again... first it was bunnies, now it's clowns.


----------



## mishele

The_Traveler said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prizes!!! (I don't want to talk about what I had to do to get them!!) :blushing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, I might be persuaded to offer a prize.
Click to expand...


ffarl has promised that I have prizes for the foreseeable future. :greenpbl: 



HughGuessWho said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we all going to have clown avatars now?!!! YAY!! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again... first it was bunnies, now it's clowns.
Click to expand...

Clown uprising!!! hehe


----------



## terri

Never!!!    ale:

In 10 years on this forum, my coulrophobia has been well documented, and I ain't changing my mind!


Consider this:


----------



## mishele

Terri, you might be dating yourself w/ that old clown commercial!! lol But, holy hell, that guy is scary as sh!t!!


----------



## terri

Actually, I never saw that commercial....I came across it while doing a thesis on Coulrophobia (not a joke!    "Sympathy for the Devil:  The Modern Day Vilification of Clowns in the Visual Arts").     

      It validates everything I've ever said about those nasty little buggers.


----------



## ronlane

Here's you another clown that was cruzin' around this morning.




Western Days Parade-15 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Clowns are so last week...hehe
I can't believe he's driving a motorcycle w/ those shoes!!


----------



## ronlane

mishele said:


> Clowns are so last week...hehe
> I can't believe he's driving a motorcycle w/ those shoes!!



Maybe so, but when they just show up on such a sweet chopper, you HAVE to take a picture.


----------



## manaheim

mishele said:


> Nightmares!! Clown scene!!



most terrifying movie scene ever.


----------



## kalliela

I have a question, how many pics are we allowed to submit per challenge? One per week or? Kind of a newb here.

Btw, I hate clowns!!!! There was a grand opening of a Mcdonald's here and they had Ronnie Mcdonald out there. OK, it was like 100+ degrees outside..there is NOTHING creepier than a clown's sweaty face in hot weather. The sweat beads were just sitting the face..underneath all that make up. I walked by him..and Ronald said, "Hi" and reached out to shake my hand. It just came out, I replied, "Sorry, I don't like clowns" and turned away. LOL!!!


----------



## mishele

Hi there!! Welcome to the forum!!
You are only allowed to enter one image per month.  I really hope you try a go at it! I can't wait to see what you come up with!!

Clowns!! You know who's almost creepier than Ronnie, Burger King guy!!! That commercial where he's watching people through a window is crazy scary. Lol


----------



## kalliela

mishele said:


> Hi there!! Welcome to the forum!!
> You are only allowed to enter one image per month.  I really hope you try a go at it! I can't wait to see what you come up with!!
> 
> Clowns!! You know who's almost creepier than Ronnie, Burger King guy!!! That commercial where he's watching people through a window is crazy scary. Lol



Oh crap, I accidentally sent two pics. Am I disqualified? Darn.

Everything about Burger King is a little weird to me. lol. I guess they even made a perfume, "Flame". LOL, who wants to smell like a burger? I guess Pizza Hut did the same, again, why smell like pizza?


----------



## mishele

No worries! Just send another email telling me which one you want to enter and the delete the other.


----------



## kalliela

mishele said:


> No worries! Just send another email telling me which one you want to enter and the delete the other.



Ok. Will do.


----------



## kalliela

Sorry about double post. I kept going back and forth but would like to submit the one in the last email I sent. 

Sorry about the confusion!!!

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## mishele

Hehe No worries!! I'll figure it out and if I can't, I'll contact you. Good luck!!


----------

